# Box of pens



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guess how many troop pens will fit in a large flat rate box? Most kits donated by vendors on this forum.  All blanks donated  by people on this forum, thanks Louis for the dogwood and Osage, Fred for the purple heart, Keith for the mahogany. Now guess what is in the box?


----------



## bluesman (Jan 21, 2014)

Great collection.

Your troops need all the support they can get.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 21, 2014)

pens are in the box!


----------



## Mike Powell (Jan 21, 2014)

OLDMAN5050 said:


> Now guess what is in the box?


 
An address to AMMO Flight on Bagram AB?


----------



## southernclay (Jan 21, 2014)

Good man that's awesome!


----------



## louisbry (Jan 21, 2014)

Great job David!  I'm impressed.


----------



## keithlong (Jan 21, 2014)

Great job, David.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 21, 2014)

OK guess how many is in the BOX.............


----------



## Edgar (Jan 21, 2014)

144


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 21, 2014)

300


----------



## keithlong (Jan 21, 2014)

185


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 21, 2014)

150


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 21, 2014)

327...and a half:wink:


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 21, 2014)

no not yet has anyone guessed


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 21, 2014)

180


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 21, 2014)

200


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 21, 2014)

450


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 22, 2014)

1000.  

Pens that I can see in the box look great.  Are they all the same pen kit?  

I'm waiting for someone to come out with an acrylic pen blank with a purple heart ribbon in it.  I have a few soldiers here locally where I live that need a purple heart pen.  And I don't mean purple heart wood, I mean the purple heart medal and ribbon for being injured in action.  Anyone here know of a place that would happen to sell these blanks?  I see beartoothwoods has a few like the Iraqi Campaign ribbon, and a few others.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 22, 2014)

325


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 22, 2014)

wildbill23c said:


> 1000.
> 
> Pens that I can see in the box look great.  Are they all the same pen kit?
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to come out with an acrylic pen blank with a purple heart ribbon in it.  I have a few soldiers here locally where I live that need a purple heart pen.  And I don't mean purple heart wood, I mean the purple heart medal and ribbon for being injured in action.  Anyone here know of a place that would happen to sell these blanks?  I see beartoothwoods has a few like the Iraqi Campaign ribbon, and a few others.


 

!32 is my guess.

How about a pen with the great looking USA Purple Heart stamp on it?




Steve


----------



## glenspens (Jan 22, 2014)

A bunch... sweet job keep them turning, the soldiers love them . if I have to guess I say 403


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 22, 2014)

OK large flat rate box full 225 pens for the troops....


----------



## glenspens (Jan 22, 2014)

2nd guess   225....lol        good job


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 22, 2014)

Great Job.

Bob.


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 22, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> 200


 


OLDMAN5050 said:


> OK large flat rate box full 225 pens for the troops....


 I was closest without going over...what do I win?

:biggrin::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 22, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> wildbill23c said:
> 
> 
> > 1000.
> ...



My questions have been answered thanks to Ernie at Beartooth woods.  A purple heart acrylic pen blank is in the works and will be available within the next couple months.  I have a soldier that was in my company in Iraq who was severely injured in an IED blast.  He lost both legs, and a couple fingers, one of these pens will be going to him.  Our unit's recruiter was also injured in another IED blast and one of those pens will be made and go to him.  My team leader was injured as well so one will be made for him too.  I've got a list of people who these pens will be made for and given to.  Just a little way of giving back.  

Wow, 225 pens in that flat-rate box, excellent job everyone.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 22, 2014)

ossaguy said:


> How about a pen with the great looking USA Purple Heart stamp on it?Steve



Both Wood-n-Whimsies and Kallenshaan Woods make laser inlay Purple Heart blanks.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Jan 22, 2014)

Outstanding job.


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 22, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> ossaguy said:
> 
> 
> > How about a pen with the great looking USA Purple Heart stamp on it?Steve
> ...



Hmm, good to know I'll start with those sites and get some parts here as soon as I can.  I have to get some different sanding pads, and finish to do acrylic though first LOL.  The ones I found are inlay kits.  How hard is it to do that inlay stuff?  Looks pretty difficult to me from what I've seen all the precise cuts you have to make.


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 23, 2014)

Last November I put 525 pens for the troops in 2 large flat rate boxes. This year it am planning to to do even better.
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, this has me interested, where can I go to get information about the pens for troops?  I'm on a very limited income, but would like to help out as much as I can.  Even if that means making up some pens and mailing to an IAP member to get out to the right people.


----------



## denniszoomy (Jan 23, 2014)

wildbill23c said:


> Ok, this has me interested, where can I go to get information about the pens for troops?  I'm on a very limited income, but would like to help out as much as I can.  Even if that means making up some pens and mailing to an IAP member to get out to the right people.


 
CHeck with your local woodcraft store they are always making pens for troops. 

Dennis


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 23, 2014)

SkookumPens said:


> Last November I put 525 pens for the troops in 2 large flat rate boxes. This year it am planning to to do even better.
> Craig Chatterton
> Puyallup, WA




 You did 525 buy yourself ?.........


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 23, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > 200
> ...




You win the send OLDMAN5050 contest some slimline kits to turn some more for the troops:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 24, 2014)

denniszoomy said:


> wildbill23c said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, this has me interested, where can I go to get information about the pens for troops?  I'm on a very limited income, but would like to help out as much as I can.  Even if that means making up some pens and mailing to an IAP member to get out to the right people.
> ...



Thanks, I will do that next time I make a trip over there.


----------

